
Modern Version Control With Git - joshuacc
http://coding.smashingmagazine.com/2011/07/26/modern-version-control-with-git-2/
======
tnorthcutt
Seems like a pretty good overview of Git for someone completely new to it.
Looking forward to the next two articles.

I did notice the slug of the article has a -2 appended to it (modern-version-
control-with-git-2), which usually happens in WordPress when there's another
post with the same title. Not a big deal, but might be confusing since this is
a multipart article and this installment is the first.

